
Show HN: Burner API - gregcohn
http://developer.burnerapp.com
======
gregcohn
A succinct overview, from our docs. We're excited to see what comes of this
and would love to hear feedback.

\--- The Burner API enables programmatic access to core telephony functions
like sending and receiving messages and media, as well as the “business logic”
layer we’ve spent years building.

Key Burner features include per-line configuration and settings, contact
management, blocking and muting, content filtering, text auto-responses, and
more.

Full API access to Burner means developers can now build integrations that
enhance and extend Burner’s messaging and application capabilities in ways
that we believe represent the future of smart phone numbers.

Developers can also take advantage of this API to embed Burner’s basic and
enhanced calling and messaging experiences into their apps via OAuth. Your
users get all the benefits and features of our top-rated voice and messaging
client (and the support and business functions that stand behind it), while
you get all the benefits of controlling the phone number at the network level.
In effect, you can treat the Burner app itself as a service, rather than
building your own “last mile” on top of a bare-bones telephony API.

We also offer incoming and outgoing webhooks that can be used in conjunction
with API access or enabled per Burner Line via our Developer Connection.

